# Got my Pad and Quill case today!!!



## dcmidnight (Nov 3, 2010)

Took three weeks to get here but definitely worth the wait!!!

Case is absolutely gorgeous and honestly seems like its worth a lot more than I paid ($45). Beautiful leather cover and birch wood interior. I tried a couple of other cases in the $30 range that were just fine cases but this is a whole other level. Hand made in the USA by a family company makes it even better for me.

Info here:

http://www.padandquill.com/the-case-for-kindle.html


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

I love the way this looks, and I'm tempted to put it on my holiday wishlist... but I'm worried it might be too clunky and heavy. Please post a review once you've used it a bit; I'd love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## fallsauce (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes, please post a review!

In particular, how much bulk does it add to the Kindle and how easy is it to use (can the cover be folded back? Easy to press buttons on both sides?)


----------



## dcmidnight (Nov 3, 2010)

I absolutely love the case so far. 

It is by far the best constructed case for any gadget I've ever purchased - and I own a ton of them  Is it heavy? Sure is, at least heavier than one of the normal lightweight cases you'd buy from Amazon. But I mean the thing contains precision cut wood and leather, its not a cheap piece of junk. I definitely feel like it would protect the Kindle from just about anything. You can fold the cover back even though I usually dont. The buttons take a little getting used to but you can definitely still use them. The wood is notched out and the case sort of sits inside the wood - but you still have easy access to the buttons and all controls on the bottom. This thing is extremely well made.

They also have a nice Facebook page where you can follow their progress in making new cases or see pictures of their family making the cases. Cool stuff. These things are handmade in the good old US of A which I love.

Only downside was it took @ 3 weeks to get here - but to be fair that is exactly what they advertised. Two weeks to make each case and one to ship. And I was OK with that, its exactly what they said it was and again, you're not ordering from Amazon, this is a product made by hand by a family business.

Overall a solid A+ case and easily the best gadget case I've ever seen. Easily. Wouldnt hesitate to order from them again.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't really understand the appeal of this kind of cover but I am glad you like it.


----------



## dcmidnight (Nov 3, 2010)

Octochick said:


> I don't really understand the appeal of this kind of cover but I am glad you like it.


To each his own...


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Very cool, hope you post some nice pics for us.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Love the looks of this... hope you post pictures of yours!!


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I don't really understand the appeal of this kind of cover but I am glad you like it.


I totally understand the appeal. It's beautiful, beautifully made, and extremely well-priced for what it is. If I had a K3 it would be my choice.


----------

